
How Tux the Penguin Ruined It for Linux - smcl
https://piss.io/how-tux-the-penguin-ruined-it-for-linux-8b221fe63387#.l31vt0ct2
======
Bino
I completely disagree. Tux is the success of mascots. With less successful
followers such as darwin, freebsd and openbsd.

~~~
dalke
On the topic of mascots, the FreeBSD and Darwin logos follow the BSD Daemon,
nicknamed Beastie, from 1984, more than they follow Tux.

~~~
Bino
Nice trivia

------
okket
I like Tux, calm and hopeful.

If you push me to name a bad logo -> Perl 6 Butterfly (IMHO that is what
nightmares are made of, sorry)

------
lightlyused
A negative rant from a domain named after a slang term for urine about a logo
for an operating system. What was the point in this article? I certainly
couldn't find one.

------
skrebbel
I love this rant with a passion. For me, Tux is the embodiment of the flat out
refusal of the linux community at the time to even _consider_ UX or graphic
design. At a time when beating Windows on these areas was actually feasible,
the OSS community preferred to stop at features, functional, no matter how
well or badly done. My favorite example, which the author also quotes, is that
the only decent OSS game people were able to come up with was a mario clone
with Tux. Graphics? Why would we, we have Tux.

I really like how Ubuntu turned this around and showed people that a usable
linux is possible.

------
burnbabyburn
this is one of the worst rant I've ever read.

------
jm0codes
If a logo can upset you so much, then i don't see how you can even live in
this world.

------
rzhikharevich
What nonsense have I just read?

